# Rehoming vs. Reselling



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

It seems to me that the line between a rehome and a resale is getting thinner and thinner. 
I've been looking at getting a rescue hedgie for the past few weeks, and it seems that they're all trying to resell.
How much would you say is the max amount for a rehome vs. a resell?


----------



## Breezie (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello!!!!!!
I see you're in MD- I just worked with the Hedgehog Welfare Society (with Sheila) and they have a few rescue hedgies needing homes. They are based in Waldorf 
I got 2 this weekend who are absolute dolls 
I donated $50 dollars a hedgie.
Its GREAT to be able to give one a second chance  Let me know if you need additional information, and I can get you in contact with Sheila and Charity. (www.hedgehogwelfare.org/)


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

yes yes yes!
I'll check them out! Shoot me a PM and I'll send you my contact info


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

id say for just the hedgehog max 50 but probably just give them for free if they are going to a better home. 
100 if they have a cage or supplies


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I also love when I try to talk sense into them... :roll:


----------



## Breezie (Apr 26, 2012)

I sent you a PM (I think?)


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

> It seems to me that the line between a rehome and a resale is getting thinner and thinner.
> I've been looking at getting a rescue hedgie for the past few weeks, and it seems that they're all trying to resell.
> How much would you say is the max amount for a rehome vs. a resell?


This is a good question, and it strikes me that a pretty strong majority should be probably be considered rehomes - rescues. I'm certainly willing to stipulate that situations can change, that good owners can find themselves with an unwanted and unpleasant need to find a new home for their hedgie. However, I suspect that most of these animals are 100% rescues, even with many people that went in with the best of intentions.

It might not be welcomed, but if I were rescuing a hedgie I would be disinclined to pay anything and would offer an even swap - the hedgie and its stuff in exchange for a good forever home. I would already be committing to time and transportation costs, and also knowing that vet bills would be very much on the table. I would not pay any amount for a rescue. The amount would not be substantial; I think that the principle is, though.

(*** No, I am not knocking people that buy rescues. Not. At. All. I do think that a very good question has been asked here. I also think that it would be a good thing to squeeze resale prices hard; to kill prices in the resale market as much as possible.)


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

I completely agree about it being free. Kenny is getting a hedgehog tonight and he's getting her and a huge cage for free. I felt bad at first but we are taking her as a last resort and it's an hour and a half drive to go get her.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Sigh... All 3 of my hedgies came from other homes. 

I would love it if people who are looking for a new home for their pet were understanding enough to know that they are doing it for the betterment of the animal as opposed to making their lives easier... or pocketbook's fatter... but that doesn't seem to be the case in my area. Most are looking to profit financially off their seemingly exotic/rare pet. 

I have paid between 75$ and $150 for each of my rescue/rehomes. 

Daisy was 150$ but she came with her cage and supplies, she came from a very sweet and loving retired woman who was putting Daisy's needs ahead of her own. 

Chloe, I talked her former "caretaker" down to 75$ as I was not taking her supplies. The woman told me she was going out drinking that night and the money would cover her party expenses... I snatched up Chloe and hurried to the car

Annie was previously rescued by someone else, so her rehoming fee covered her previous vet bills and what not. 

I didn't think twice about paying a fee to rescue anyone of my hedgies, or another of my previous quilled/fury/scaled/reptilian family members. It was worth the extra costs to get them out of the conditions they were in or provide them with the love they deserved.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I think everyone that has to rehome their pet should ask an adoption fee. It eliminates people out looking for a cheap or free pet. Sometimes we find people wanting a free animal want free because they can't afford the animal and therefore cannot afford it's care either. I've heard of a couple cases of people collecting free animals as feed for their snake. One guy here collected free animals for snake feed, then sold whatever equipment it came with. Asking a reasonable fee helps eliminate undesirables. 

As a rescue, I've been lucky and not had to pay to take in a hedgehog. Initially I did charge a small fee when adopting those who could be back out, but then it started to bug me. Here I was getting the hedgehog for free, giving it a home for a month or so, and then charging the new owner. I didn't feel right about it. I still asked the fee initially, but when the new owner came to pick up hedgie, I told them to donate the money to HWS. 

I also never charged a fee to cover vet bills the hedgehog had acquired. It's always been my feeling that when I became a rescue, vet bills were my responsibility but I've been lucky in that I was always able to afford to do that. I sold babies and I sold bedding to cover my vet bills, but not all rescues have that option. If they do have to charge, no more than $50 is reasonable. 

To take in a rescue, there is most likely going to be an immediate vet visit and they are the ones that need out of the situation, even if we have to pay to get them. I would not hesitate to pay to get one out of a life threatening, neglected, or abusive situation. 

A rehome, is just that. A hedgehog that has been in a home receiving reasonable care and for whatever reason the owner can no longer keep them. If there is a decent cage and belongings involved, suggesting the owner sell those things and you will give the hedgehog a good home, often will work.


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

Point taken regarding ". . .should ask an adoption fee. It eliminates people out looking for a cheap or free pet. . . ." I completely agree in many cases. Adults are no better than children; if something comes too easily or too cheaply, they tend not to think things through. People with too much money have the same problem.

From the perspective that I have in mind - a rescue, rather than an adoption - I would be doing a big favor to someone (whether they understand and appreciate that fact, or not). We may be talking about slightly different things on this, or viewing them differently (which is fine).

Your post reads as if you are something of a 'go between', rescuing animals on the one hand and finding them good forever homes on the other. That is a very cool thing to do (not something that I could manage) and I think that an adoption fee to good home is entirely appropriate and totally reasonable. I'm looking at it from the view of someone that might save a hedgie someday, offering a forever home. Unless it were a true rehome (in which case they would be responsible people and wouldn't need me), I would take a dim view of being asked to pay even a modest amount.



> "I would not hesitate to pay to get one out of a life threatening, neglected, or abusive situation. "


I understand. It's a dilemma. I certainly don't have the answers to impossible choices.

In my response to Christemo's OP: ". . . the line between a rehome and a resale is getting thinner and thinner. . . ." That strikes a chord with me and I have to wonder if a weak resale market might be the best thing in the long term. I hate the idea of people potentially wrecking an animal and then be looking to break even after they've made a mess of things. Of all the hedgies that come up on the 'secondary market', I am not optimistic at wondering what the 'rescue' to 'rehome' ratio is. Perhaps my perception is mistaken.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I literally just got an email back from one "rehome" that was negotiating the price of the hedgie like he was a car! I don't know where these people are getting these hedgies for $400...


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2012)

they are trying to make a profit plain and simple. there is one on kijiji right now for 210 and i know there is no where any where near here where the hedgehog itself cost that much to begin with, its rediculous they are trying to make back money and it kind of shows a lack of care for the hegdgehog


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Some people on my kijiji have asked 500 or 600, claiming they paid just that for the hedgie. 

I can understand that some hedgies with rare markings can fetch numbers like that... but most have been "rare" albinos... living in aquariums with pine shavings. 

And as for the re-homing fee, yes I totally understand that need for that, as anything free brings out anyone... and fast. 

And one upside to Chloe's former caretaker, she at least knew she wasn't the right home for her, she also screened over 100 emails from others that she knew weren't a good home either. She said I was the only one who knew anything about hedgies and was so excited when I came to visit and said I'd help her find a good home. 

I wish that someday, every creature has a proper loving home.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

My first hedgie was a rehome and I got her for 50 Euro (= 66 USD) including the cage, a hiding hut and food/water bowls. The previous owner didn't want a lot of money because she preferred a good home over a high price. She had bought the stuff brand new for the hedgehog, so it was all of a really good quality.
(The price of a hedgehog here is somewhat between 50-80 Euro so that's 66-105 USD. My Loki was 65 Euro that's 85 USD and it seems it's a price you see often for babies. Older rehomes are usually cheaper but most people still ask money for them. I don't think that is bad, that way you still get people who are willing to pay, and not the people who think "oh nice just a free pet")


----------

